# May 2013 Anyone



## BklynChick74

After a M/C a few months ago I am very cautiously optimistic about this current pregnancy and would love to share the journey with others who share this month. I am wondering can you even still take some of the supplements you were taking while TTC...btw this is bean #1


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats on the BFP! How old are you? Do you feel "pregnant" yet?

Hope you have a happy & healthy time.


----------



## BklynChick74

I am 38 and with the exception of the rolling cramps and having no energy i don't feel pregnant yet. I keep peeing on sticks to make sure I am not dreaming


----------



## tashy100

Hello

I've just found out that I'm pregnant - due 15th May 2013 

I'm 41 and have 2 children already, 16 and 13 - so doing it all again it seems!!!!!!


----------



## BklynChick74

CONGRADS Tasty!!!! Whoot Whoot. Do you feel pregnant yet? This is my first so I have nothing to go on

BTW thanks for the well wishes Maddy - are you expecting in May.


----------



## tashy100

Thanks  To you too!!!

Yes I'm starting to feel pregnant. I suffered from bad m/s with my other two - am hoping that it may not be so bad this time )

When are you due?


----------



## gryphongrl

Hey BrklynChick74, I'm expecting my first too (I'm 36), just moved across the country to Denver from Bergen County NJ actually. :) I too thought it strange that I didn't feel 
"pregnant". I had bad morning sickness from about week 8 to week 16 but it felt like being sick, not pregnant... Now I'm going on 23 weeks and have to tell you, til I felt the baby move (around week 19) I really didn't feel pregnant. I must have peed on 40 sticks (got them through Amazon)! :) I heard someone the other day say "pregnancy is a waiting game" and it is really true! Congrats on your first!


----------



## BklynChick74

gryphongrl said:


> Hey BrklynChick74, I'm expecting my first too (I'm 36), just moved across the country to Denver from Bergen County NJ actually. :) I too thought it strange that I didn't feel
> "pregnant". I had bad morning sickness from about week 8 to week 16 but it felt like being sick, not pregnant... Now I'm going on 23 weeks and have to tell you, til I felt the baby move (around week 19) I really didn't feel pregnant. I must have peed on 40 sticks (got them through Amazon)! :) I heard someone the other day say "pregnancy is a waiting game" and it is really true! Congrats on your first!

Well congratulations on your first lil bean and congrads. I am starting to feel the morning sickness but nothing is coming up yet. I am still in the beginning stages so I am no where near you.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies. Don't mind me jumping in. I am 39 and 4 weeks 5 days with number 1 after a very sad 10 losses and 16 months of trying for this BFP.
I'm really hoping this LO sticks and am following a medically managed plan of steroids, Clexane, aspirin, progesterone and supplements to help. Please let this be my miracle.

My EDD is 19th May, which is also my wedding anniversary :)

Scan next Friday at 6 weeks to check the pregnancy is not ectopic, as lost one of my babies and right tube Jan 2011.

H&H 9 months to everyone x.


----------



## BklynChick74

Welcome LeeC and I know the feeling of uncertainy when other LO's left so soon. Trust me I am trying not to think about it to relive the stress and just hitting certain milestones so we can comisorate on that one together - but welcome.

Is anyone having symptoms yet?


----------



## torrie118

tashy100 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've just found out that I'm pregnant - due 15th May 2013
> 
> I'm 41 and have 2 children already, 16 and 13 - so doing it all again it seems!!!!!!

We have the same due date!!!! I am 37 and my oldest is 19!!! I was done I thought but here we go again!! I am super excited. My fiance has no kids at all, just mine. This is his chance!! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## torrie118

BklynChick74 said:


> Welcome LeeC and I know the feeling of uncertainy when other LO's left so soon. Trust me I am trying not to think about it to relive the stress and just hitting certain milestones so we can comisorate on that one together - but welcome.
> 
> Is anyone having symptoms yet?

I am due May 15th and the only real symptoms I have is being sooooooo tired. I don't remember being this tired with my previous babies. Besides that and the positive tests that's all. I bought a pack of 25 tests from amazon and have taken them all. So I know the little bean is in there just being real good so far!


----------



## binksmommy

Well Congrats Ladies!! I'm 37 and 5 weeks 6 days today.. and have been very nauseous and bloated :( 

I'm finding the reality of being pregnant exciting and scary.. My dad has been telling me to just adopt due to my age and birth defects..I told him to stop being silly ..but now..I have to admit...It's in the back of my mind.. and I'm scared..I have an 8 yr old and I don't want my dream and selfishness of having another baby to burden her life .. She is an amazing little girl and she is going to do something great someday.. :winkwink:


----------



## BklynChick74

torrie118 said:


> BklynChick74 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LeeC and I know the feeling of uncertainy when other LO's left so soon. Trust me I am trying not to think about it to relive the stress and just hitting certain milestones so we can comisorate on that one together - but welcome.
> 
> Is anyone having symptoms yet?
> 
> I am due May 15th and the only real symptoms I have is being sooooooo tired. I don't remember being this tired with my previous babies. Besides that and the positive tests that's all. I bought a pack of 25 tests from amazon and have taken them all. So I know the little bean is in there just being real good so far!Click to expand...


LOL I got that same deal from Amazon and I must have ran through ten of them sneaking behind my husbands back because I now feel sooo obsessed about it. I am officially bouncing between three symptoms. Cramping, Tired, and Nausea. The Nausea is irritating because i just kinda wanna throw up and get it over with and it's not working that way.......


----------



## BklynChick74

torrie118 said:


> BklynChick74 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LeeC and I know the feeling of uncertainy when other LO's left so soon. Trust me I am trying not to think about it to relive the stress and just hitting certain milestones so we can comisorate on that one together - but welcome.
> 
> Is anyone having symptoms yet?
> 
> I am due May 15th and the only real symptoms I have is being sooooooo tired. I don't remember being this tired with my previous babies. Besides that and the positive tests that's all. I bought a pack of 25 tests from amazon and have taken them all. So I know the little bean is in there just being real good so far!Click to expand...




binksmommy said:


> Well Congrats Ladies!! I'm 37 and 5 weeks 6 days today.. and have been very nauseous and bloated :(
> 
> I'm finding the reality of being pregnant exciting and scary.. My dad has been telling me to just adopt due to my age and birth defects..I told him to stop being silly ..but now..I have to admit...It's in the back of my mind.. and I'm scared..I have an 8 yr old and I don't want my dream and selfishness of having another baby to burden her life .. She is an amazing little girl and she is going to do something great someday.. :winkwink:


Let me tell you My mother in law had her last LO when she was 41 years old and that little girl is happy and healthy. I have a sister in law who is six years old so don't worry about all the negatives that can go wrong and focus on the positives.......


----------



## binksmommy

BklynChick74 said:


> Let me tell you My mother in law had her last LO when she was 41 years old and that little girl is happy and healthy. I have a sister in law who is six years old so don't worry about all the negatives that can go wrong and focus on the positives.......

Thank you.. He/she is such a miracle... :baby:


----------



## BklynChick74

Morning Ladies. I hope you been feeling better then me the past week. I been battling nausea and extreme tiredness..it was so bad I feel asleep while the cable guy was here installing my cable. 

I want to wish you all congratulations and a happy and healthy eight months. Has anyone shared the news yet with family and friends and are we already baby shopping? Is anyone considering doing this naturally? Dish Dish Dish....


----------



## mummyb2b

hi, can i join please? i will be due 21st may with my 1st so also feeling very scared and uncertain about what i'm feeling! ot sharing yet just keeping it our little secret but it's dad's birthday in few weeks so gonna tell him then! everyone apart from close family we will tell after the 12week stage! my boobs seem fuller not really bigger, just rounder if that makes sense? hevefelt some nausea but not sure if thats because i'm expecting it or not? the tiredness not really sure, i mean i am shattered but lot going on as work late nights till 10pm and just sold our house this week so been goinground viewing other huses and starting packing so maybe thats why tired? doesnt seem real! the only things i can say i have are cramps and bit tearfull

congratulations to everyone else too hope we can share this journey together!


----------



## BklynChick74

Welcome M2B - I am with you on another thread and your more then welcome to join in and share your fears and joys!


----------



## torrie118

I still can't believe I am having a baby. I break down and test sometimes. Them I look at out and day yep still pregnant!! Two more Weeks until my first doctors appt.


----------



## binksmommy

Hi all..... My morning sickness is going strong and also becoming late afternoon sickness too :( I have my first Dr's Appt a week from today.. Very nervous..My dad text me this morning and asked how much longer before I find out if I'm really pregers... (LOL) I sent him a picture text back with my pregnancy test that says "Pregnant" and I said.. Pretty sure I am but I'll see the Dr in a week ;)


----------



## Sal76

Hello, just wanted to say hi really, this one is number 5 for me after having 4 in five years and then an eight year break!!! Xx


----------



## BklynChick74

Congrads and welcome Sal - glad to have you aboard.

Aside from being tired which makes it real difficult to go to work the cravings have started kicking in for me and my pelvis is in a perptual state of being sore. I have my first prenatal appointment in a few weeks but I am also going to a birthing center to go au' natural but seriously reconsidering that choice since over the weekend I had really painful gas in my stomach and was damn near in tears. The entire time I was thinking this is nothing compared to natural childbirth and I want to die now........


----------



## BklynChick74

binksmommy said:


> Hi all..... My morning sickness is going strong and also becoming late afternoon sickness too :( I have my first Dr's Appt a week from today.. Very nervous..My dad text me this morning and asked how much longer before I find out if I'm really pregers... (LOL) I sent him a picture text back with my pregnancy test that says "Pregnant" and I said.. Pretty sure I am but I'll see the Dr in a week ;)



What have you been taking to combat your morning sickness - although for what I have read I totally agree - the sickness stays with you all day long for me it comes and goes in intervals of a few hours. Right now my vice is jordan almonds which helps a little.


----------



## rrspatch

I'm 38 and we just found out our EDD is 5/17.... This s our first and we've been ttc for 6 years... I am so tired, no matter hw long I sleep... It's making work rather difficult... But it will be so worth it!


----------



## BklynChick74

Welcome RRSPathch and Congradulations to you


----------



## choccielover

Hi  Can I join your little crowd?

I discovered that I am pregnant a couple of days ago so I am approx 5 weeks pregnant now. I am so excited but so frightened too. I am 38 now and been ttc for about 7 years so this news is extremely welcome. Approximately 10 years ago I had a mc with a previous partner and as this is my only pregnancy since then I am obviously nervous. 

I am treating myself like a china doll, I don't want this to go wrong by lounging around and taking it easy. I have stomach cramps/pains and really sore boobs. The pains are causing me concern...seriously are they normal?

I contacted my surgery on Monday and they said that I wouldn't have an appointment with the midwife until 10 weeks. This seems to long to me. What do you all think I should do?

Thank everyone xx

PS I am plus size too.


----------



## choccielover

mummyb2b said:


> hi, can i join please? i will be due 21st may with my 1st so also feeling very scared and uncertain about what i'm feeling! ot sharing yet just keeping it our little secret but it's dad's birthday in few weeks so gonna tell him then! everyone apart from close family we will tell after the 12week stage! my boobs seem fuller not really bigger, just rounder if that makes sense? hevefelt some nausea but not sure if thats because i'm expecting it or not? the tiredness not really sure, i mean i am shattered but lot going on as work late nights till 10pm and just sold our house this week so been goinground viewing other huses and starting packing so maybe thats why tired? doesnt seem real! the only things i can say i have are cramps and bit tearfull
> 
> congratulations to everyone else too hope we can share this journey together!

Hi Mummyb2b

I have checked and double checked and I am due approx 22nd May. Exciting. xxx


----------



## BklynChick74

choccielover said:


> Hi  Can I join your little crowd?
> 
> I discovered that I am pregnant a couple of days ago so I am approx 5 weeks pregnant now. I am so excited but so frightened too. I am 38 now and been ttc for about 7 years so this news is extremely welcome. Approximately 10 years ago I had a mc with a previous partner and as this is my only pregnancy since then I am obviously nervous.
> 
> I am treating myself like a china doll, I don't want this to go wrong by lounging around and taking it easy. I have stomach cramps/pains and really sore boobs. The pains are causing me concern...seriously are they normal?
> 
> I contacted my surgery on Monday and they said that I wouldn't have an appointment with the midwife until 10 weeks. This seems to long to me. What do you all think I should do?
> 
> Thank everyone xx
> 
> PS I am plus size too.



CONGRADULATIONS choccielover and welcome aboard. We are in the same boat being that I am 38 as well and also plus sized but i honestly don;t think that makes a difference. I need to take it easy and I think I will take it easier at the end of october -Right now I am in active in a fitness class that right now seems like boot camp with the crap that we do but I will figure out how to work out through out my pregnancy but I have already cooled it on the sit-ups and all those crazy things positions they put us in.

As far as the pain, that is totally normal. The cramps you feel are literally the baby growing and your uterus making room for your sticky little bean. As long as there is no blood and strong cramping or backaches your ok.


----------



## Paws

Hi all, esp. Chocielover and mummyb2b - my due date is 22nd May 2013. Age 37 and this is my first pregnancy, so on tenterhooks the entire time worrying about mc and such - particularly because the uterine cramps don't seem to be going away and are really quite sharp and uncomfortable. 

Been on the TTC over 35 threads for a while and got a +ve HPT only this week so still in a state of shock! Main worries after baby's health are financial - I'm not working and DH is self-employed, plus we only have a small flat and no money to buy a bigger one, so it's gonna be cramped around here.

Sorry - having an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa moment!


----------



## choccielover

Paws said:


> Hi all, esp. Chocielover and mummyb2b - my due date is 22nd May 2013. Age 37 and this is my first pregnancy, so on tenterhooks the entire time worrying about mc and such - particularly because the uterine cramps don't seem to be going away and are really quite sharp and uncomfortable.
> 
> Been on the TTC over 35 threads for a while and got a +ve HPT only this week so still in a state of shock! Main worries after baby's health are financial - I'm not working and DH is self-employed, plus we only have a small flat and no money to buy a bigger one, so it's gonna be cramped around here.
> 
> Sorry - having an AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa moment!

I'm so happy to have some babymama buddies of around the same due date. It's great for me to be able to vent at you guys and you know what I'm feeling as well. 

Congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## Paws

Hey! 

How do you get one of those count-down/count-up ticker tape things on your signature?


----------



## mummyb2b

hi choccielover & paws will be fun to have both of you due at same time as me too! btw paws i got my ticker from lilypie if thats any help click on one of them and it takes you there!

choccielover & broklyn i too am plus size so it will be nice not being the only one and if there is anything different nice to have someone to share that with too! 

btw has anyone else been experiencing a dry throat that will just not go away whatever you do! its starting to bother me as had for bout 5days now and as work on the phones for a living, its not the greatest esp as it makes me want to be sick at times too! just wondered if a coincidence or something to do with pregnancy? have got my 1st midwife appointment next friday 28th so if still got it then will ask her too!


----------



## Paws

I've got the HTML code for a ticker from Lilypie, but can't work out how to add it to my signature - it just displays the HTML code rather than the image.

DH is panicking at the moment about money- now the initial elation has worn off he's having sleepless nights worrying about how we're going to get by. I'm just trying to stay in my fluffy bubble as stress is the last thing The Sesame Seed needs at the moment.

Plus size too - and even though I'm only 5 weeks I've put on half a stone already. Mainly because I'm not drinking or smoking since I found out, so I'm snacking on junk instead. Got to knuckle down and cut out the crap and high fat stuff - it'll just be that much more to carry around and try to lose after little one arrives.


----------



## BklynChick74

mummyb2b said:


> hi choccielover & paws will be fun to have both of you due at same time as me too! btw paws i got my ticker from lilypie if thats any help click on one of them and it takes you there!
> 
> choccielover & broklyn i too am plus size so it will be nice not being the only one and if there is anything different nice to have someone to share that with too!
> 
> btw has anyone else been experiencing a dry throat that will just not go away whatever you do! its starting to bother me as had for bout 5days now and as work on the phones for a living, its not the greatest esp as it makes me want to be sick at times too! just wondered if a coincidence or something to do with pregnancy? have got my 1st midwife appointment next friday 28th so if still got it then will ask her too!

Well being that there as some plus size gals here hopefully we can keep each other on track a little bit so we don't pack on to many pounds. At least that's what I am attempting to do. I don't want to gain anymore then 15 pounds and I am trying to curb that now by eating a lot of fruits and veggies even though I am craving carbs and fried salty things - and drinking a lot of water. I am already working with Hubby to modify my workouts - the perks of being married to a personal trainer to help keep me on track. If i can pass on anything to you ladies i will be more then happy to


----------



## torrie118

hello all!!!! I have not been on for a little bit. It would seem morning sickness got me. I have felt terrible. Congrats to all the BFP's!!!! Yaaaaaaay.....I am also plus size. I am sooooo scared about gaining any weight. I just started walking hopefully that helps a little.


----------



## choccielover

:cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## mummyb2b

choccielover said:


> :cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

am so sorry choccielover hope thats not the case, but sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BklynChick74

choccielover said:


> :cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

I am sooo sorry CCLover:cry::cry:. Hugs and loves to you


----------



## BklynChick74

I am dealing with a lot of bleching and some other forms of gas I can't even believe comes out of me. I try to blame the dog but lately she has been leaving the room when I come in, so I have no one to blame it on poor hubby. I have bouts of fatigue but i work through that because I have so much to do. I have found that if you keep munching on things it helps with MS. So I try to keep fruit around to munch on that so it's not to bad. I made my first appt. with a birthing center - WOO HOO!!! I think I am more excited about that expereince then anything else right now.


----------



## Paws

BklynChick74 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> I am already working with Hubby to modify my workouts - the perks of being married to a personal trainer to help keep me on track. If i can pass on anything to you ladies i will be more then happy to
> 
> Any advice about exercises that are good to do in pregnancy most gratefully received. I do 2-3 fairly low-impact dance classes each week, but I think I might have to give up on poledance as there is a risk of falling :dohh:
> 
> C-lover, how are you doing?Click to expand...


----------



## Paws

BklynChick74 said:


> I am dealing with a lot of bleching and some other forms of gas I can't even believe comes out of me. I try to blame the dog but lately she has been leaving the room when I come in, so I have no one to blame it on poor hubby.

:haha:

Oh lordy, me too :blush: The other night I even woke myself up! And getting into my car last weekend I let something go that sounded like the Hulk tearing through a bale of bubble wrap.


----------



## BklynChick74

LOL Paws - your funny. I am soo fighting with this ticker thing I am about to give up again. SCREAM


----------



## choccielover

choccielover said:


> :cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

UPDATE!

I went to the doctors yesterday morning after a really crap "hysterical crying" weekend. He sent me to the hospital for an internal scan as he was worried that I had an ectopic pregnancy.

Was nervous as hell. Have already had one of these scans when I MC before so wasn't expecting to see anything on the screen. 

A miracle! My 2mm baby with a fluttering heartbeat was waving back at me.

Even the nurse was surprised.

Still have cramping but I'm home and taking it extremely easy. :cloud9:

Miracles do happen ladies. 

xxxx


----------



## BklynChick74

OMG that is AWESOME. I am soo happy to hear you sticky bean is sticking and waving back at you. YIPPEE!!!! When you little one gets older you owe them a lashing for worrying you like that


----------



## BklynChick74

Is anyone planning on having more after this one?


----------



## choccielover

BklynChick74 said:


> OMG that is AWESOME. I am soo happy to hear you sticky bean is sticking and waving back at you. YIPPEE!!!! When you little one gets older you owe them a lashing for worrying you like that

:rofl:

And if it turns out to be a :brat: then I'll stick it right back in xx


----------



## Paws

choccielover said:


> A miracle! My 2mm baby with a fluttering heartbeat was waving back at me.

:wohoo:

Fantastic news - what a scare, glad that's over. :happydance:


----------



## BklynChick74

Paws said:


> BklynChick74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> I am already working with Hubby to modify my workouts - the perks of being married to a personal trainer to help keep me on track. If i can pass on anything to you ladies i will be more then happy to
> 
> Any advice about exercises that are good to do in pregnancy most gratefully received. I do 2-3 fairly low-impact dance classes each week, but I think I might have to give up on poledance as there is a risk of falling :dohh:
> 
> C-lover, how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> hey paws, I talked to hubby and he said he honestly can not give you any work out advice without knowing your fitness level and any pre-exisiting conditions you may have. He said the best thing you can do is walk - a lot of walking.Click to expand...


----------



## mummyb2b

choccielover said:


> choccielover said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> I went to the doctors yesterday morning after a really crap "hysterical crying" weekend. He sent me to the hospital for an internal scan as he was worried that I had an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> Was nervous as hell. Have already had one of these scans when I MC before so wasn't expecting to see anything on the screen.
> 
> A miracle! My 2mm baby with a fluttering heartbeat was waving back at me.
> 
> Even the nurse was surprised.
> 
> Still have cramping but I'm home and taking it extremely easy. :cloud9:
> 
> Miracles do happen ladies.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

thats fantastic news choccielover! :happydance: that must have been so reasurring! i hope that your little bean stays sticky and is waving back at you for real in anoth 8months!!!


----------



## STS

HI,I'm 33. We got pregnant with IVF. Not 'feeling' preggars at the moment. First blood test POS - HCG25, 48hrs later HCG level went up to 73! BklynChick74, I feel exactly the same, just want to assure myself each time I think of it. Think I'm being silly ? (first pregnancy). Our first scan will be next Tuesday, hope everything is fine !


----------



## BklynChick74

Congradulations STS - Welcome aboard


----------



## Paws

Just got my letter to confirm my 12-week scan, so it's starting to feel a bit more real now.:winkwink:

Had some friends round last night, and one said that she'd had dreams that i was pregnant, and another said that at dance class everyone thinks I'm pregnany because I'm not drinking at the moment. It's kind of annoyed me, actually - partly because it is way early at the moment and I'm not telling anyone apart from immediate family, so I had to basically lie to my friends, and partly because it takes away the joy of announcing it in a few weeks' time if things go on OK, and partly because it's no fun being talked about in that way thankyouverymuch!

Am I silly for being annoyed about this? I want it kept quiet and i don't want to be the subject of widespread speculation :growlmad:


----------



## binksmommy

ugh 8 weeks along and I'm sooo sick... I forgot about how much this SUCKS!! I feel okay in the am it's 3 pm that gets me.. My poor hubby.. He probley thinks he's never getting another home cooked meal!


----------



## mummyb2b

feeling really excited today!!!

i have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow! :happydance: as it's my 1st baby this is all very new and i cant believe i actually get to see a midwife for me! i'm actually PREGNANT! OMG!!! is this really happening??? am hoping that my little bean stays very sticky and cant wait till i get to see him/her on a scan in a few weeks and to hear his/her heartbeat! getting really tearful :cry: thinking about it! (prob not helped by watching one born every minute as i type this!)


----------



## mummyb2b

Paws said:


> Just got my letter to confirm my 12-week scan, so it's starting to feel a bit more real now.:winkwink:
> 
> Had some friends round last night, and one said that she'd had dreams that i was pregnant, and another said that at dance class everyone thinks I'm pregnany because I'm not drinking at the moment. It's kind of annoyed me, actually - partly because it is way early at the moment and I'm not telling anyone apart from immediate family, so I had to basically lie to my friends, and partly because it takes away the joy of announcing it in a few weeks' time if things go on OK, and partly because it's no fun being talked about in that way thankyouverymuch!
> 
> Am I silly for being annoyed about this? I want it kept quiet and i don't want to be the subject of widespread speculation :growlmad:

no you not being silly at all, you want it to be your news to tell and not that everyone is already expecting it! :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

binksmommy said:


> ugh 8 weeks along and I'm sooo sick... I forgot about how much this SUCKS!! I feel okay in the am it's 3 pm that gets me.. My poor hubby.. He probley thinks he's never getting another home cooked meal!

hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Sal76

You're not being silly paws, I would be peed off a little too as it kinda takes the shine off your moment but dont worry about it, I'm trying like mad to hide mine but after four kids I have the muscle integrity of a jelly fish and can't breathe it in lol

Sx


----------



## BklynChick74

Paws said:


> Just got my letter to confirm my 12-week scan, so it's starting to feel a bit more real now.:winkwink:
> 
> Had some friends round last night, and one said that she'd had dreams that i was pregnant, and another said that at dance class everyone thinks I'm pregnany because I'm not drinking at the moment. It's kind of annoyed me, actually - partly because it is way early at the moment and I'm not telling anyone apart from immediate family, so I had to basically lie to my friends, and partly because it takes away the joy of announcing it in a few weeks' time if things go on OK, and partly because it's no fun being talked about in that way thankyouverymuch!
> 
> Am I silly for being annoyed about this? I want it kept quiet and i don't want to be the subject of widespread speculation :growlmad:


I had a similar situation over the weekend when i went to visit family my cousin kept asking me was I pregnant based on my baby cousins actions and she kept pressing the issue. I didn't get annoyed the most I said was that we were working on it. This way I am not lying but not exactly telling the truth. I want to be in control of that news when i finally decide to tell people so I feel you on that part but don't get annoyed with that because the amount of unsolicated advice about pregnancy, delivery/childbirth, diet, and how to raise your children will be coming at you non stop. Learn to let it roll off your back.


----------



## BklynChick74

How are we doing ladies. It's been a few days and it's been quiet in here. I know i have been zonked and sleeping alot lately and haven't been even thinking about a computer but i figured I would see how we are all doing.


----------



## Paws

Yep me too - whenever I've been awake in the past few days, I've been feeling sick so I've mostly just been lying on the sofa achieving absolutely zip!


----------



## Paws

In fact - the nausea is taking over my life at the moment. It is there from the moment I wake up to the moment I fall asleep, and I can't find anything that helps! Ginger, dry crackers, acupressure bands - tried them all and still feel at death's door. Anyone else getting this now we're past the 7 week stage? I'm just hoping that it doesn't last past week 12!


----------



## BklynChick74

Your supposed to get a break during the 2nd tri. However my mother she suffered the entire time with me so it can be anyones guess. I only get it early morning during many runs to the bathroom and if I go to long without eating. You tried eating small meal through out the day


----------



## Paws

Yes, I try to force something down every 2-3 hours. I'm lucky in that I'm not actually being sick, but I'm starting to lose weight now as I just can't stomach any decent amounts of food. The thought of ANY kind of food makes my stomach turn over, it's really hard to force something down.:sick:

On the plus side, though, it's supposed to be a result of all that hcg, so I am definitely pregnant! Tiny alien friend is about the size of a baked bean now :happydance:


----------



## monte3375

Mid back pain, sore tight muscles and afternoon/evening nauseous.

I am 41, my first. We have adopted and this is a real miracle.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies...

I recognise a few name on here! Blk and Lee!

I am 40... eeekkk.... advanced maternal age... apparently!

Will be 10 wks tomorrow wahoooo! Extreme tiredness... big sore boobs... mad cravings (pickles and doughnuts) and non stop eating! Oooo and have started round ligament pain as of yesterday!


----------



## BklynChick74

Welcome pad - this thread is a little more calm then the other threads we are on together - i dont know how you keep up with em. CONGRADS ON TEN WEEKS. 2 weeks to Second trimester - woo hoo....

Welcome Monte and congrads on six weeks. Only 8 more months to go .

Paws - I wanna eat everything in sight so i wish weight loss was my problem. I decided to start walking alot more often since working out was causing me to throw up. 

Has anyone one had their prenatal visit yet?


----------



## Paws

BklynChick74 said:


> Has anyone one had their prenatal visit yet?

No, not yet - been in touch with the midwife's office and she should be getting in touch with me at some point for my booking-in appointment. My doctor took my weight (EEEEEK!! That was more than I was expecting!) and blood pressure (nice and low) but she does all the...well....er....midwiffery things. She said. Knowledgebly. 

Been prescribed some anti-nausea medication this afternoon via the out-of-hours service and am feeling almost human for the first time in about a week


----------



## padbrat

I have my first midwife's appt on the 19th Oct... so I will be over 12 wks by then... all being well..Hope hope hope!!

Next scan is Friday!


----------



## Sal76

Had my first appointment last week, out of the forty minutes she was here she was on the phone to other people for 35!! I know it's not my first but a little respect would've been nice!!! Anyhow 12 week scan two weeks today yay!!! And my doppler started finding heart bea t last week so am now finally starting to believe!!
Sx xxxx


----------



## BklynChick74

WOW congrads sal......I am happy to hear that everyone is having such a wonderful pregnancy thus far - except for Paws. Trust me I feel your pain. Waking up in the mornings is murder now cause I always want to pray to the procelin god in the mornings and I can imagine getting up at 7 in the morning after getting up every two hours to do to the bathroom through out the night.

Ok here is something creepy for you guys and hoping you can tell me I am just crazy. Lately I have been getting questioned about my pregnancy becuase my baby cousins have apparently been giving me up. Before i even knew that i was my little cousin kept climbing in my lap, was hanging off my neck and was my little stalker the entire time he visited. Apparently he NEVER EVER does this and this was my first time offically meeting him which is what puzzled my cousin. He is about 2 years old and his grandmother - my cousin, called my mother asking if I was pregnant. Now this cousin did this before I even know i was pregnant. Another baby cousin of mine did the same exact thing a few weeks ago, and the older cousin in that household started grilling me about being pregnant. 

I am also a social worker so I am about kids all day and toddlers are hanging off of all the time, however kids i haven't even met before are hanging off of me and demanding hugs and kisses. Then the biggest creepy factor - one of my co workers who I gave a hug to asked me if i was pregnant - when i told her yea (i didnt want to be a liar) and asked her how did she know since i am not showing, she said she felt the baby's spirit and energy. Sort of like a peaceful type of feeling. Now no one at my job knows except my supervisior and my friend who is also a coworker. I know she would never say something but I am wondering if there is something to this?


----------



## Paws

That is strange - although maybe kids are better able to pick up on little signals that adults have learned to ignore through politeness etc. :wacko:

Can't remember which comedian it was, but one of them said that, unless a person is actually emerging from a woman's vagina _at that very moment_ it is NEVER safe to assume or ask if someone is pregnant. If we wanted to tell people, we'd tell them!:growlmad:

Ooh - eight weeks tomorrow. Tiny human kitten friend is the size of a butter bean.:happydance:

Still suffering with sickness - and now constipation. What a glamorous business this being with child can be!


----------



## Sal76

Oh for the las few weeks I prayed for constipation or a cork lol!! I seem to have passed my poorly bit ( fx) now just peeing for England and wanting to sleep!! 

Oh and my boobs are like missiles but apart from that ........

I love it!!!!

Sx


----------



## BklynChick74

I won't even get into my bathroom habits. Well aside from peeing every two hours which is a lot of bathroom time even for me, and the other end can't seem to make up it's mind - we will leave it at that. My boobs keep growing - I want them to stop, i have gained weight because i want to eat everything in sight which will be coming to an end really soon, and all i want to do is sleep. 

Not that I'm complaining because i love my little bean but wholy moly when does the beauty of pregnancy begin cause i am to tired to enjoy it


----------



## Paws

Actually lost about 3 pounds in the last 10 days or so because I've been feeling so sick. Not feeling too bad today for some reason - still feel nauseated but not thrashing about and groaning on the sofa like usual. Don't know why but it's nice to feel like I can almost function for a change.


----------



## BklynChick74

Paws your lucky....I have been gaining weight and decided to put a stop to it and am doing a lot more walking and weight training since regular boot camp doesn't agree with me stomach. How is everyone doing this week. We will all be in the second trimester in a month's time. We haven't seen post from some of the other ladies in a while and just curious to know how we are all feeling.


----------



## padbrat

I am all good Blk... I think.. well last scan was amazing, so long may it continue I say. How are you?


----------



## binksmommy

Hi ladies..came by to see how you all are coping ;) I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and still not feeling great ..have headaches, hungry all the time and dry heaves :( But I have an 8 yr old to keep up with..so no time for sickness..just keep pushing until bedtime then I cry and fall asleep... I weighed today and I'm still down another 2 lbs.. will see my Dr on Thursday morning. I guess I'm ready to do the blood work to test for downs.. I'm scared to death! I pray everything is okay..


----------



## Fobray

I'm 40 and expecting my 6th , my youngest are twins 10.my other 3 are 21, 18 & 16
I'm due 22nd May and have my first scan on Thursday..... Bets are on as to how many are in there.. I'm hoping on one this time.


----------



## BklynChick74

Hey Bink - congrads on you making it to the second trimester. I think how it goes is when you make it past 12 weeks your in pretty good shape and although your never 100 percent out of the park your changes dramatically reduce. Yea you!!!

Fobay - Good luck on everything.

How's everyone else doing. I am tired as hell


----------



## choccielover

Had my dating/NT scan yesterday along with my blood test. I'm officially due 23rd May 2013. Will find out about my risk of DS within 2 weeks. 
This is my first baby, I'm 38 now and I'll be 39 when I give birth. My 20 week scan is on the 3rd Jan.


----------



## BklynChick74

For those that are still around welcome to the second trimester


----------



## Paws

Ooh crumbs, it's gone quiet in here. I've just started a new job so I've not had time to get onto the forums for a couple of months, but I've had the day off today for the 20 week anomaly scan. Looks like everything is healthy, but kitten is only on the 5th percentile for growth, so it looks like she's going to be a tiny baby. Trying not to worry - made the mistake of looking on Google so now I've got to try to forget what I've read and focus on just being as healthy as possible.


----------



## binksmommy

Hi Ladies!! Just thought I'd drop in ..I'm 21 weeks now..due May 9th. All my blood work for birth defects came back neg :) My 5 month U/S looked great! It's a boy!!!


----------



## BklynChick74

Well let me be the first to say Happy New Year to all you ladies and I am thrilled to hear that everyone is doing well. I have been MIA because I have been going crazy with multiple things over the past few weeks and this week has been the most stressful. The baby is doing fine but I have been in and out of the hospital for the past week and was finally diagnosed with a shortened cervix....I guess my easy breezy pregnancy is no longer....sigh. Been prescribed vaginal suppositories and I can still go to work but it's just there and home with limited walking which is hard when your job calls for you to be all over the place. Right now just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Paws

What does a shortened cervix mean for pregnancy and birth, then? Will it make things more difficult for you? Nothing wrong with just getting to and from work and resting the rest of the time - just do what you need to do.

Congrats binksmommy on having a boy - got any names yet?


----------



## BklynChick74

a shorten cervix means that you can go into preterm labor and delivery the baby way before the due date. Definately not a good thing

How has everyone else been doing with their pregnancies. We are offically in count down mode...have we scored any good buys?


----------



## choccielover

Hi everyone. After my 20 week scan we discovered we were having a little Boy :blue:

After over 7 years of TTC I am delighted of course, but I wanted the pretty bows and fairy lights in the bedroom too. How bad a mummy am I already?

I already love my little boy and he's making himself known to me. It's all so exciting.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies :wave:
I'm due June 4th but will have a scheduled section mid may -if i get that far! The last 4 have all been preemies ( 35,34,32 & 25 weeks) 
Hoping to get to may!!
I have my 20week scan on Jan 22nd :happydance:


----------



## binksmommy

TY Paws.. His name is Reagan Charles :)


----------



## binksmommy

So much to do.. So little time! We are officially on a 10 week count down. Baby Reagan has a c section date of May 1 :) :cloud9:


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, I'm due May 9th.


----------



## Paws

10 weeks to go for me now, too: EDD is 29th May


----------



## binksmommy

I'm soooo ready!! 3 1/2 weeks left! May 1st for me! :) If the baby waits that long!


----------

